# Help! Directions to CFB Borden...



## Pyromechanica (12 Apr 2005)

OK, so I have the unfortunate occasion to write a mandatory university exam during one of my Basic weekends, so right after the exam I plan on traveling to CFB Borden to continue my training. The problem is, I don't know how to get there!

I've checked some maps online and off, but I want to know the fastest route. Also, it would be nice if someone could give me directions to Blackdown, the Cadet camp where my BMQ platoon is staying. 

One route I know is to get off Highway 400 near Barrie and go West on Road 90, but are there any faster ones?

An actual map of the base (jpg) would also help!

Thanks


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Apr 2005)

Get on the 400.  Keep driving North until you feel your IQ drop about about 30 points. Congatulations, you're in Borden!

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Pyromechanica (13 Apr 2005)

Hmmm getting lippy aren't we  

Any helpful answers?


----------



## Sappo (13 Apr 2005)

did you try mapquest? mapquest is the saviour of all ... maps....


what weekend are you missing?

we are doing gas hut this weekend!



i hope you dont miss that fun... :0


see ya there


----------



## Pyromechanica (13 Apr 2005)

Yeah I tried map quest, but it doesn't show me where Blackdown is...

I'll be missing just Saturday morning. Hopefully if they do Gas Hut on Sunday (according to schedule), I will be there for it.

Seeya Sat Sappo!


----------



## Sappo (13 Apr 2005)

cool, well i dunno .... tried calling course staff?

im sure a helpfull mcpl could give you some directions   >


and yea... its nav and gas hut, im thinking all of saturday we will be out trudging through the bush hopefully, and sunday do some gas inhalation.

with ANY luck it will actually be halfway decent this weekend.. unlike the LAST weekend   :rage:


-- 
oh ya, and as far as borden is concerned.... if you can get TO base borden, which is easy as following the road signs.... there are signs on base that point you to blackdown... i believe it said blackdown 2km or something, when I saw it.

just look for the signs 
--


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (13 Apr 2005)

I'm not sure what is the fastest way for yourself as I don't know exactly where you live.  Use mapquest or google maps (they are really nice tried them last week).  This will enable you to find bordon, and how to get there.  Blackdown is really easy to find once you are there, I have stayed there back when I was a cadet, but can't give you directions other then landmarks sorry.  A quick chat with someone up there will point you in the correct directions really fast.   

Blackdown Army Cadet Summer Training Centre

(705) 424-1200 ext. 2962
Fax: (705) 423-3741

Blackdown CTC is located in Blackdown Park at Canadian Forces Base Borden.

CFB Borden is located on County Rd 90, 24 km west of Barrie, Ontario. Entrance gates are located at Angus, Alliston and Lisle. From the main Borden Base (Angus/Alliston) it is a 20-30 minute drive to Blackdown. The route to Blackdown is signed from the gates. Please note that vehicular traffic is restricted within Blackdown.


----------



## R. Hawley (15 Aug 2006)

I don't know how old this string is, but I'm here to help.  I'm a Captain (Reg Force) and stationed in Borden.  To get to Blackdown Park, here are the directions.

Once on the base, continue straight on Cambrai Road until you get to Falaise Rd (there's the Base Firehall on the right hand side).  Turn right on Falaise Rd and continue to follow the road until you see signs for Blackdown Park (about 3 kms).  Nothing to it.  Good luck.  Oh..by the way, if you require a map of Borden, it's located at http://www.borden.forces.gc.ca/shared/CFB_Borden_Street_Map.pdf.


R. Hawley


----------

